
Man denies burning down house by logging on from 400km away - petecooper
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/83868063/Northland-man-denies-burning-down-house-but-insurer-refuses-to-pay-out
======
dalke
> " found characteristic burn marks on the ground which told him an accelerant
> had pooled there."

I thought that was one of the debunked myths of forensics. Quoting
[http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-
news/20121006-innocence...](http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-
news/20121006-innocence-project-reviewing-old-texas-arson-cases-to-see-if-
forensic-myths-led-to-wrongful-convictions.ece) :

> For example, “pour patterns” — discolorations or deep burns once believed to
> be irrefutable proof that an accelerant had been poured on a floor — were
> found to be common to accidental fires, too.

More at [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/forensic-tools-
wha...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/forensic-tools-whats-
reliable-and-whats-not-so-scientific/) :

> In fact, as FRONTLINE reported in the 2010 film Death by Fire, many of the
> supposed telltale signs of arson – the remnants of accelerant pour patterns,
> for example – can actually be caused by natural phenomena during accidental
> fires.

~~~
waqf
Right, the only evidence against him at all seems to be that he lied about
logging into his computer remotely, plus the pesticide business which might
provide a motive. I would understand if the insurance company is suspicious,
but they just don't have a case.

~~~
iDanoo
Yeah, I don't see much of a motive unless he was on the verge of filing for
bankruptcy. But money didn't seem to be an issue..

